# just showing off



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

the shrimp my wife received from susankat are coloring up pretty darn well. i didn't know cherry shrimp could get so much color!




























that is a decent representation of what all the adults look like. some are a bit more colored, but its hard to chase two shrimp around a 55g.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They are looking great.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

When were these shrimp received?

Looking good.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice red!


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

the shrimp were recieved about 6 weeks ago I think? something like that anyway.

Susan, how do they look compared to yours? do you often get them coloring up like that? I ask because I am chasing an idea that may prove to help color them up more than normal...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most of mine are colored like that. Here is a pic of some out of one tank.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

cool. for my experiment ill have to get another strain. i think yours are too colorful for me to see any difference


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

lol


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Showing off right?


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very nice.will it eat off the bottom and algae?


----------

